
The simple reason America is the only rich country with frequent mass shootings - vincvinc
https://www.economist.com/node/21769135
======
lifeisstillgood
I know this is one of HNs hot button topics, so I will try to steer clear of
the usual stuff but two points leap out:

"""So far this year America has averaged one shooting in which four or more
people are killed or injured every single day. """

Holy cow. Is it me or do these just not get reported or just don't "break
through"? Is there a site listing these?

Years ago in Ireland the local news _always_ reported road deaths ("sadly two
young people died in a collision yesterday ...")

the thinking was that by reminding people of the dangers, they would drive
more carefully (at least that's how it was explained to me)

I wonder if a similar approach might improve the situation in USA?

Secondly, I usually respect the economist but i don't think the article lived
up to it "one simple trick to solve mass shootings" title - I came away with a
reasonable view that it's a complex mix of nut jobs, overton windows and gun
availability. but there is no simple fix

------
zw123456
I think this is the best article I have seen on this topic:
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/6-things-to-
know-...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/6-things-to-know-about-
mass-shootings-in-america/)

Specifically the graph about halfway through the article that show the
relationship between the number of guns and frequency of mass shootings,
clearly the USA is a significant outlier.

It's pretty compelling IMHO.

------
bristleworm
paywall :( what's the reason according to the article?

~~~
mariuolo
See [https://archive.is/3S2ur](https://archive.is/3S2ur)

